# Wax Cleanup?



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

My ? is why are you grater it. Melt in together stir pour and be done with it. 
David


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> Should I boil it for 10 min or half hour,


If it has plastic parts I woul NOT boil it !! 180° water should melt the wax.


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

I am grating it to measure portions for different recipes. I would have wax mess everytime I make something melting it each time, another cup & spoon would be wax mess and grating one time eliminates that as I can measure the dry wax each time. I am going to try freezing one of my grating parts to see if that is easier. 
Carol


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

I would designate that grater as the wax grater and get another for household use. Much easier than trying to clean all the wax off I think though you have to spend some $$$ for the other.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

If you want to grater it each time get an all metal grate and boil it. My wife used to grater it all the time. It is much easier to use a hive tool to cut chunks off and weigh that way. Keep your fingers clear since it is hard to go through wax. I make my bricks thin for ease of use by my wife. I often break up a bunch for her and leave it in a ziplock so she can pull chunks out as needed.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Weighing is to go. I can't live with out my scale and the tare button. and fairly cheap these days. Small batches i make in a large creamer pot that pour easy and a pan. I have been know to use a 28oz can for some melting. Stewed tomatoes Sqews the top in a little bight and pour. I all is make up some 1 oz bars for sale and things like this.


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you are right about weighing chunks as it melts easy once in the mix. Just looked up weight conversion and 1 fluid ounce = 2 tablespoons. So I think after I get this stuff cleaned up I will use my scale. Thanks everyone for your suggestions, I didn't think of weighing it until mentioned as the recipes use other measurements.
Carol


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Get tea-kettle with boiled water ready. Have a sponge with a lot of dishwasher soap, not much water (some). Carefully pour boiling water on the waxed area and immediately scrub with soapy sponge. Wash with boiled water again. Do not burn yourself. Repeat on another area. This will not damage plastic if used quickly. Good luck, Sergey


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Beeswax melts at about 147 degrees F. 

Use a hair dryer for the metal parts and use paper towel to wipe clean. Plastic parts may or may not work this way depending on how much heat it can take. A hairdryer also works nice on glass candle jars.

Same with a freezer method. Not sure how plastic will be if frozen. The beeswax should pop right off of metal though.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If you have big chunks of wax but only want to use a little at a time for small batches, melt some and pour a thin layer in a cake pan. It's easy to break into small pieces afterward and measure out by weight on the scale.


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

beeswax is healthy, grate carrots and enjoy..... 

 keep smiling....


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Mineral spirits or paint thinner disolves wax.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Goof Off works even better than mineral spirits. Not the new evironmentally friendly formula either. Get the one that says to use in a well ventilated area.

It may dissolve the plastic though, so try a tiny spot first.


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

Melt the wax and pour it through a piece of screen about 3 ft above a pail of COLD water. This will form beads that you can scoop. The screen mesh and height determine the size and shape of the beads. Shotgun BBs are made this way.


----------

